# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  вирус Win32/Open Candy

## Sctricky

Привет Всем. Хотел бы проконсультироваться  по следующему вопросу. Полтора года  использую без особых проблем  Orbit Downloader v3.0.0.5. После очередного обновления  антивирусной базы данных NOD32 v4 решил просканировать  комп и в  результате получил окно предупреждения об опасном обьекте - "C:\Downloads\Orbit Downloader Setup 3005.exe >> INNO>> file 0063.bin- опасная программа  Adware: Win32/Open Candy", где  INNO ,наверно сокращение  от названия фирмы разработчика Innoshock Team. NOD32 не может его очистить.Просканировал комп в безопасном режиме утилитами Cureit и Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool  и  Spybot S&D - все чисто. Просканировал этот файл на www.virustotal.com , среди 42 антивирусных сканеров только  NOD32  v6151  и Microsoft v1.6903 подтвердили наличие в  установочном файле вируса Win32/Open Candy. В инете нашел инфо относительно того, что начиная с версии 4-ой в Orbit Downloader  обнаруживается именно этот вирус. Можно конечно в момент удалить этот файл , но почему NOD тогда молчит о всей программе ,которая очень плодовитая и расползлась по всему компу, где только можно, начиная с браузера.С онлайновыми  серверами по антивирусной проверке файлов работаю давно и к их результатам надо относится критически, но все же.Пытался поиском найти на компе файл 0063.bin  , не удалось , скорее всего потому что он является составной частью ( бинарным кодом) установочного файла  Orbit Downloader Setup.exe.  А может NOD воспринимает часть кода установочного файла за вирус , как это сделано в тестовом файле еврофирмы , по-моему Eicar.для проверки антивирусных программ.Прошу высказаться по вышеизложенному. Спасибо.

*Добавлено через 1 час 33 минуты*

На свой вопрос частично получил ответ на сайте http://www.opencandy.com/learn-more-...re-detections/. Фирма Open Candy  предоставляет разработчикам бесплатного софта специальный плагин который монтируется в инсталляторы бесплатного софта для рекламы программного обеспечения других производителей.За деньги от рекламы разработчики бесплатного софта  поддерживают его бесплатность и модернизацию. Adware :Win32/Open Candy  устаревший вариант плагина этой фирмы . Все плагины этой фирмы  идентифицируются   антивирусными средствами Microsoft  как низкоуровневая угроза на что представители фирмы обижаются. Далее по тексту, куча обещаний и заверений  фирмы что плагины этого типа не являются шпионами  и не предоставляют угрозы для пользователя. Вот теперь понятно почему мой NOD32  определил угрозу в установочном файле ( с инсталлятором ) , а не в самой программе .

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

